# Colonic irrigation?



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,Just wondering if anyone here has ever tried colonic irrigation for IBS? My IBS-C has been really bad for the past few weeks, and just when I think I've got it under control it rears its ugly head again in another few days. I'm just wondering whether or not colonic irrigation might be an idea? I'd be particularly interested in hearing from anyone who has had any success with it.On one hand, I'm kinda worried, don't like things going up there and worried an inexperienced practitioner could rupture something, but if it worked and made me feel a bit better it would be amazing! Would ask my GP / consultant about it but I'm sure they'd think it was a bad idea.Any input would be great. Thanks,Em


----------



## circadrt (Dec 25, 2010)

em_t said:


> Hi everyone,Just wondering if anyone here has ever tried colonic irrigation for IBS? My IBS-C has been really bad for the past few weeks, and just when I think I've got it under control it rears its ugly head again in another few days. I'm just wondering whether or not colonic irrigation might be an idea? I'd be particularly interested in hearing from anyone who has had any success with it.On one hand, I'm kinda worried, don't like things going up there and worried an inexperienced practitioner could rupture something, but if it worked and made me feel a bit better it would be amazing! Would ask my GP / consultant about it but I'm sure they'd think it was a bad idea.Any input would be great. Thanks,Em


Hi Em, I had these irrigations (less sophisticated manner of delivery, but they did the same thing) 30 years ago when I had alot of IBS-C problems. And if you have someone who knows what they are doing they certainly work. But there is something about them, just as with other quick fixes (many not pleasant) which flush a person out - they do NOT address the causes of your IBS-C, and they likewise can become somewhat addictive (as can enemas and laxatives). I have read your posts off and on, and I know you've received many opinions and tried many things. I think some of the people who have posted here who, like myself, have little or no problems anymore with IBS-C or even IBS, would agree with me that going week to week, month to month, and for many, year to year trying different drugs and other things they see or read about advertised are not usually going to get full control or good control over the main causes FOR the IBS-C.Surely you can get a "high colonic." If insurance pays, it's no cost, and if not, then you are out money. And it will no doubt give you temporary relief. But if you read some of Raymond's information (who posted here) and another 2-3 posters on here including myself, they all agreed that they got relief in full or mostly after they incorporated STRESS RELIEF (or depression relief, which can equally cause constipation and IBS) and also started watching and increasing how much pure water, high fiber colon stimulating foods (listed on many web sites about constipation and IBS issues) with soluble and insoluble fiber they ate, lost weight if that was an issue, and exercised more, with specific exercises that target the stomach, diaphragm, colon and pelvic floor, which all stimulate and help with peristaltic action needed to move food through and OUT. You can take OTC drugs or prescribed drugs. Doctors who want to get rid of/not deal with patients with IBS or plain chronic constipation *love* to write RX's for them! They don't want to take the time, or are uneducated in teaching patients some of the non-drug ways that have worked for millions of people over the centuries (our grandparents and great grandparents included) that were home remedies and general practices that worked before they ever had any expensive pills for this problem. Likewise, gastroenterologists *love* making money from endoscopies and colonoscopies and "marker" studies and motility studies. It's a huge money making business for them and the radiology places they send patients for the tests. But many people get "regular" without all of that or after that did not work, once they tried looking at what is in their life worry and stress-wise or depression-wise or otherwise that could be tying up the muscles needed to digest and move food through in a "normal" and timely manner. If the stomach and or small & large intestines are all knotted and tightened up and in spasms and constricted, of course things will be slow and even not move until they relax! Even if a person takes anything but very strong laxatives or colonics, they will still stay "clogged up" until their inner digestive system from throat and duodenum to colon, rectum and anus loosens up, so they can do what they are supposed to do - secrete acids & enzymes, have peristaltic action and mix the chewed food with water so it forms bulk needed for a healthy, non-hard bowel movement.So, there's certainly nothing wrong with you getting a colonic if you want to and feel you must, due to feeling poorly or not wanting to do something else. But again, it won't do anything but give you a good cleaning out, and then you'll start the process over again of accumulating toxins and waste, unless the things that are needed for your stomach and colon to move things through and out are changed, so they are working as they should work. Some of the world's top GI doctors, who have worked and done studies in conjunction with psychologists and other mental health professionals have said for a long time that as much as 80% of the people who have IBS-C or IBS-D also have issues with chronic anxiety and/or depression. I had issues with both of those. I got help with those issues, and over time my digestion got better and better. I also changed what I ate, and I did specific exercises for my stomach area, back and pelvic floor muscles. I don't think it was a coincidence by any means that my symptoms pretty much disappeared or if they start to bother me, I can fix things quickly by relaxing and other things I mentioned.Good luck to you in your search for answers and more importantly, long term solutions.DRT


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks DRT,But I really don't think stress or depression are my problems here. My problems are more physical, I've just been told by my doctor that I've probably got a rectal prolapse as well, so until I can get a specialist to look at that I won't be going for any colonics. I drink plenty of water, high fibre foods when I can tolerate them - I have very slow stomach emptying and severe indigestion, and with regards to weight, that's certainly not an issue with me. I can see how dealing with stress can help those with stress induced IBS but in my opinion doctors are too ready to say that the problems are psychosomatic as opposed to doing any real investigations as to find out what is wrong with you. At least that has been my experience with the NHS. My stress and depression are brought on by my IBS and not the other way around, as I believe it is for many IBS sufferers.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In all diseases stress and depression (no matter which came first) will typically make all physical symptoms worse (or take longer to heal for acute illnesses) than they would be on their own.Stress management can be important for all diseases, not just ones people think of as psychosomatic. The mind and the body have a lot of feedback for each other and changing that feedback can change the symptoms (and often mind-body therapies actually work better in people who are not depressed than in those that are, so aren't just about lifting depression with no other benefit)That being said, tackling the physical as well as the mental is important for good health and well-being.A lot of people make a lot of claims about how much colonics cure every thing, but it is hard to find good scientific evidence for a lot of that.It will temporarily relieve the constipation, but I know a lot of people get constipated when they are too empty (like if they naturally do the back up than flush out cycle or after a colonoscopy prep) so I don't really know if they would do much long term benefit.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I know after my colonoscopy I did go back to being constipated so might not be the best idea but might phone the company to talk to them anyway, see if it might be beneficial to see if they've treated people like me before. I recently had an appointment with a psychiatrist about my problems to see if I would benefit from cognitive behavioural therapy on the NHS. Her response was that she would not refer me to CBT because my problems are purely physical, the pain and embarrassment of my condition are the source of my depression, exacerbated by the fact that I cannot work because my symptoms are so bad at the minute. So for me the stress and depression are secondary to the IBS - whether I'm stressed or not my IBS is bad, its bad everyday.I know here in the UK, that the idea that stress in the major cause of IBS has stopped me from being referred to the relevant specialists on the NHS.


----------



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm also told to try stress management, relaxation, etc...but I'm not stressed...well a little now my IBS is back! But I know that is not the cause of my problem.I have courses of colonics. I'm currently having one a week for 4 weeks. Thing is, the first day or 2 I feel fantastic and sometimes they work beyond this, but not all the time. I suppose they don't get to the root of the problem-just clear you out. That said, they do give great relief for a while-that's the main reason I'm having them at the mo...but I don't think they will ever cure my IBS. ESP as they don't address the rumbling and bloating at all. Still, great if you just wanna feel normal and happy for a weekend! x


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Lauzy,Have a consultation with my gastroenterologist coming up but if I don't get any answers I might give it a go. Sounds like it could be good if I had an event like my birthday coming up so I could spend the day like a human being lol!


----------



## bobbys girl (Feb 1, 2011)

em_t said:


> Hey Lauzy,Have a consultation with my gastroenterologist coming up but if I don't get any answers I might give it a go. Sounds like it could be good if I had an event like my birthday coming up so I could spend the day like a human being lol!


I have been having colonics since 2005! The NHS dont believe in them, so it means going private. Costly, but well worth it to start with. I felt great after the first one and it went well for a long time, but near the start of 2010 my bowels were getting really lazy and I even had a job to open bowels with laxatives. I was told that the colonics would eventually make my muscles stronger. I am worse off now than I was. I am in so much worse pain. So think carefully before having a colonic irrigation. Maybe the odd one here and there wouldnt hurt, but reguarly like me I would say dont do it.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I have tried colonic irrigations in the past. They will give temporary relief of constipation symptoms. They do flush out the colon after all. However, they will do nothing to address the underlying cause of constipation, and after several days, you will likely be backed up again. They cost a lot of money as well. There is no harm in giving it a try, I suppose. Colonics are a bit of an affront to your dignity. A speculum has to be inserted into the rectum. There is also some discomfort and cramping, especially if you are badly constipated. It is like getting a continuous enema for 45 minutes or so.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I too, have tried colonic irrigation. I had 3 of them, once a week for 3 weeks. It was very costly and gave me no long term relief. I actually think they did more harm than good.Rose


----------



## GregF (Feb 18, 2011)

Rose said:


> I too, have tried colonic irrigation. I had 3 of them, once a week for 3 weeks. It was very costly and gave me no long term relief. I actually think they did more harm than good.Rose


Just another word of warning. I tried colonic irrigation a couple of times at different places. I had issues with an electrolyte imbalance as the result of the very large quantity of water that is used. I felt light headed, sweaty and a little nauseous afterwards. When I talked the colonic therapists about this I was told both times that this was due to impurities being flushed out of my system, and the answer was more colonic irrigation. Nevertheless, I didn't go back, and a doctor later confirmed that electrolyte imbalance was very possible with the quantities of water used, which is many gallons. Now, just to be fair to colonic threapists, I found a colonic hydrotherapist near my house and went over and talked with her. When I explained what had happened she recommended trying a couple of warm water enemas, about a quart each (enema, toilet, enema, toilet, not two in a row). I didn't have any problems and continued seeing her for a couple of years until I moved out of the area. I saw her twice a week for the first couple of weeks, and then once every week or two thereafter. Of course, you can do the enemas at home, but in my case I never seemed to get around to them on a regular basis, so making an appointment was the answer for me. I know everyone is different, so if regular colonic therapy works for you, then that's good. However, don't let anyone talk you into continuing a treatment if you don't feel well as a result of the treatment.


----------

